# Serial Blasts in Hyderabad!xxxxx



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2007)

*     Atleast 20 killed in Hyderabad serial blasts
*


> Hyderabad, Aug 25: In a serial blast, atleast 20 persons were killed and over 50 injured at Lumbini Park and Gokul Chat Bhandar here on Saturday evening at around 2000 hrs.
> 
> According to reports, the first blast took place at Lumbini Park open-air auditorium, opposite State Secretariat when a laser show was going on. The second blast took place at around 2015 hrs at Gokul Chat shop in Koti area, 5 Km from here.
> 
> ...


 *zeenews.com/articles.asp?aid=391023&sid=REG&ssid=&news=Atleast%2020%20killed%20in%20Hyderabad%20serial%20blasts
ALSO:
*ibnlive.com/news/22-killed-24-hurt-as-2-blasts-hit-hyderabad/47450-3.html

wth?ISI?


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 25, 2007)

Occurrences like these make you pity our race. <_>


----------



## int86 (Aug 25, 2007)

Any input which are edited on news.
Like who and why they did, nay salogans and about local agitation.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 26, 2007)

just saw this on tv....its very saddening


----------



## satyamy (Aug 26, 2007)

disgusting stupid people who do this
very sad


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 26, 2007)

pakistani based jihadi strikes again in India ... India a lame goat which is always slaughtered by pakistani jihadis ... so pity


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, saw this in the TV, lived in Hyd for 20 years, Lumbini Park is right opposite to the Secretariat, the place where the CM works, such a security lapse is truly disgusting and also, the AP government didnt take any responsible steps after the Masjid blasts 3 months ago.

Time to work, Intelligence department.


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 26, 2007)

Itz time we had something like the NSA... above the reach of the government 
and answerable only to the President himself. And wonder wht the existing Intelligence is doing .. this is a shame


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

How soft target India is for these terrorists.


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 26, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> How soft target India is for these terrorists.



Not just India.It's happening all around us.Nothing is impossible for these people.


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 27, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> Not just India.It's happening all around us.Nothing is impossible for these people.



but the fact remains tht itz possib to restrain them.. proper execution of security policies is the way... need more police ... our policeublic ratio is one of the lowest in the wrld


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats sad..I saw in news that a father lost his only son...
There are lots of casualties...
Man/. What did those terrorist got after this samefull act...

Is there anything we can do to help people out there???


----------



## int86 (Aug 27, 2007)

Are yaar all can see that on news channel but I am asking of info what is not shown on tv.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 27, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> Are yaar all can see that on news channel but I am asking of info what is not shown on tv.


How do we know that?


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 27, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> Are yaar all can see that on news channel but I am asking of info what is not shown on tv.



people in hyd can giive some 'how-does-it-feel' info.. how the atmosphere ?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2007)

newspapers report links with bangladeshi terrorists and Jai-she .


----------



## cooldip10 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, Who knows what's gonna happen next??!! 

first the mumbai blasts @ gateway of India..
then delhi triple blasts..
then again mumbai local train serial blasts.. so on..

The list is increasing.. these men are really making earth hell!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 27, 2007)

read in the newspaper today... after iraq (obvisouly!) india is the second most affected country in the world when it comes to terrorism. i guess its time that we take the offensive stand... we've tried enough to defend ourselves.. and the country which always is on the offensive - pak - gets the tag of being a country which is helping the world in the war against terrorism... bullsh!t!


----------



## azzu (Aug 27, 2007)

i live 100 km near to hyd and went there yesterday sad to tell but i lost my frnd in that Blasts.I dont know much about him but he was a good guy .The atmoshpere here in hyd is very bad people r really scary(as well as me) to come out of there houses.But luckly my best frnd Escapaed frm the blasts he was 500-600 mts near to the gokul chat (where the 2nd bomb blasted)
Today its state BAndh and still rumours r goin in the city that there r still bombs left which could Xplode any time

its not 20 its 40 killed and double injuries


----------



## int86 (Aug 27, 2007)

@azzu
Sad for your freind, whether there is some type of communal tension.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 28, 2007)

Gokul Chat, the second place where the bomb exploded has nearly 30 people as kitchen staff, none of them are pronounced dead or in the Hospital for treatment, a friend's friend owns this place. 

The actual number of deaths is more than 80.


----------



## int86 (Aug 28, 2007)

@Drizzling Blur
Thanx for input.
Its still giving 45 on TV


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 28, 2007)

wen wil india live in peace


----------



## praka123 (Aug 28, 2007)

unless our neighbours p0^kistan,Bongladesh leaves extremism and comes to normal life stream we cannot expect peace in India.forgot to tell the main source is middle-east(saud) funds for terrorism.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 28, 2007)

every century has it's share of blood baths we're facing ours


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 29, 2007)

We are  Facing blood bath From near about 1100 AD , ie attack from Islamic Invaders


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 29, 2007)

mayb we go back to BC's and talk abt invasion of Scandinavians who were l8r called Aryans? ...it doesnt wrk tht way... dnt talk of the past and most imporatantly dnt use the wrd 'islamic' ..itz nt abt the religion


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 29, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> mayb we go back to BC's and talk abt invasion of Scandinavians who were l8r called Aryans? ...it doesnt wrk tht way... dnt talk of the past and most imporatantly dnt use the wrd 'islamic' ..itz nt abt the religion


Santa Claus ate your vowels?

Of all, I would be the last person trying and failing miserably at my political correctness only to satiate the ego of a particular cult group of lunatics, bent on using violence for anything and everything.

It isn't a question of your beliefs or political correctness. Christians and Jews were no exception either. But Christians have had their renaissance and Jews learnt their lesson the hard way. It's high time Muslims renovated and cleaned up the mess inside their system. Consider it a suggestion or a warning, depending on your intellect and inclination. For it is more often than not that you're judged and remembered for your worst, not your best.


----------



## siddartha (Aug 29, 2007)

its not abt religion >>>>>>>>>terror attacks r majorly concerned abt destruction of others>>>>>u c majority of ppl killed in terror attacks r muslims>>>>rite>ten they dont mind abt religion>they just need to tell world that tey r superior than others>>>>Bull ****>>>>>


----------

